# Carrie Underwood: How Great Thou Art



## Jody Hawk (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow girl!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2011)

That lady is amazing! She can sing 'em!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 7, 2011)

Strong for sure!


----------



## huntmore (Sep 7, 2011)

very good!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 7, 2011)

Few songs make my head tingle, that's one of them.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 7, 2011)

Great post Jody - she is magnificent on that song. God only knows we need a whole lot more of that in this country these days. American Idol is good for something I reckon.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 8, 2011)

Vince Gill Did a wonderful job in accompaning her as well.  Simply beautiful!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re:*

It was as good as I have ever heard that sung for sure.


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 11, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 11, 2011)

That was one of my grandmothers most cherished songs ( along with Just As I Am ). Both give me chill bumps when sung like that.  Yeah...even a heathen like me.


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 11, 2011)

absolutely amazing!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 11, 2011)

I always liked ol' Elvis when sung it... but she just beat him out! My goodness she can sing and is pretty as an angel. On the other hand, I ain't seen them Judds in a while... but that big'un is starting to look like my Uncle Elmer when he dressed in drag for the VFW hallerween party... before you Judd fans jump all over me with both feet now... he did look purty good! Heck, I slow-danced with him twice myself.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 25, 2011)

That's what I'm talking about!!


----------

